# High level dressage mini appy



## nbark (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.dressur-design.de/inhalte/texte...es/lancelot.php


----------



## Linz (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow




. Now there's something else I want to try... I wonder if it would be safe to try teaching a mini to do croupades (those flying leaps that Lipizzaners perform) or some such? My mini and I would be a loooong way off from trying that though.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 27, 2009)

That was so cute















how does he do that i would love to teach my little man that any tips out there???????????????????????????????????


----------



## nbark (Nov 27, 2009)

Linz said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> . Now there's something else I want to try... I wonder if it would be safe to try teaching a mini to do croupades (those flying leaps that Lipizzaners perform) or some such? My mini and I would be a loooong way off from trying that though.



But it shows it can be done!!!!


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 27, 2009)

There are several books that teach "airs above the ground", from the ground...Google away!!





As for _driven_ dressage...there are MANY miniatures competeing successfully.



:wink


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 28, 2009)

Loved the video. I was surprised to notice though that when he was working him in a circle the off line ran under his tail. Not a criticism (cause I don't know right from wrong) I'd just think that would be a bit uncomfortable; although I guess in some ways it wouldn't be worse than a crupper.


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 28, 2009)

That was SO COOL!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice example of a Dutch Spotted Pony, too, Van Maurits is a very old and very well respected line of Spotted Ponies!

My colt has a Van Maurits as his grand dam, she isn't Leopard like this boy, but she is very beautiful.

It is not easy to teach to this level, I think you would have to be a good dressage rider yourself to get this far, but that does not mean you cannot accomplish a lot.

But Levade and Capriole are not dressage movements, they are "airs above the ground" and are potentially damaging.

I would not attempt it without a very good instruction book/video and never with an animal under five years old.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Nov 28, 2009)

Wonderful!!!!

What kind of costume did the trainer wear?


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 28, 2009)

That was very cool!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 28, 2009)

WOW!!


----------



## BannerBrat (Nov 28, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Lots of hard work and dedication there, very nice.



[/SIZE]

Lindz, I say get the information & learn how to teach you mini to do it! It will take a few years to get to the 'fancy stuff', but it is very rewarding. And the more you do the more you should be (if done correctly) bettering your horse. I always incorporate dressage into my training.


----------

